# White trout



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Anybody catching any?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Ought to be 1000s around 3mb


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

It is about that time.
I have fun with it, myself.

I try to only catch 50, and have not been able to do it.
When I count them when I get home, 70 to clean.


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Why do you need 50? Feeding the neighborhood? If memory serves, they turn to mush when you try to freeze them.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

silverking said:


> Why do you need 50? Feeding the neighborhood? If memory serves, they turn to mush when you try to freeze them.


To Eat, and give away.
I place the fillets in a bowl splashed with milk on the top shelf of the Frig.
Breakfast, lunch and dinner until they are gone, every way one can cook them.

I do not freeze them.

And if I have more than what i want to clean, I live one mile from the Wildlife center,


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, with the cooler weather I'm getting the itch.


----------

